# brauche Kaufberatung für Intel CPU + Board + RAM



## beefsteak (21. September 2012)

*brauche Kaufberatung für Intel CPU + Board + RAM*

Hallo,

also da mal wieder ein frische Windows Installation nötig ist, 
und ich das gleichzeitig nutzen möchte um *CPU, Mobo und RAM* auf den aktuellen Stand zu bringen.
Wollte ich mal fragen welche Kombination aktuell Sinn macht.

*Zuerst aber mal meine Anforderungen.*

Aktuell habe ich ein MSI P55 CD53 mit Sockel 1156 und eine Intel i7 870 CPU dazu sind 8 GB RAM installiert.
Von der Leistung her reicht das momentan zwar aus, aber das Ende der Fahnenstange ist ja mit der CPU so gut wie erreicht "bezogen auf den 1156 Sockel".


*Die neue Kombi sollte folgendes bieten*

- Intel CPU 
- mindesten gleiche Leistung wie bisher (gerne auch mehr)
- es sollte noch Luft nach oben sein wenn es um spätere CPU upgrades geht
- reichlich USB Ports sollte das Mobo haben (2.0 und 3.0)
- reichlich SATA Anschlüsse (ich habe momentan 6 HDD und 1 Blue Ray angeschlossen
- !!! ganz wichtig, es sollte Crossfire tauglich sein!!
In Zukunft will ich mir ein Eyefinity System mit 3+1 Monitoren aufbauen (Simracing)
Das soll dann mit zwei AMD/ATI Karten laufen.

*Was mir nicht so wichtig wäre*
- Sound... einfacher onboard sound reicht mir völlig

Kosten darf der Spaß max 500€  (Intel CPU + Boad + 8GB RAM) 

für eure Hilfe und Vorschläge bin ich sehr dankbar


----------



## Herbboy (21. September 2012)

Also, bei nem i7 870 verstehe ich nicht, warum da "das Ende der Fahnenstange" erreicht sein sollte ^^   in Games ist der zB Intel i5-2500k nur etwa 10% schneller, und teurere CPUs als der 2500k wiederum sind kaum schneller. und eine VIEL schwächere CPU wie der AMD X4 965 reicht ja auch immer noch mehr als aus - wieso also reicht Dir Dein i7 nicht mehr? ^^

Oder geht es AUCH um bestimmte Anwendung abseits von Spielen?

Als Board würd ich Dir das hier empfehlen: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) - PCGames  ab 120€, 8x SATA, davon 4 auch SATA3. 8 USB extern, davon 6 USB3.0 (abwärtskompatibel zu 2.0). Intern nochmal Anschlüsse, um bis zu 6 Ports zB per Frontpanel zu nutzen, davon 2x USB3.0. Dazu auch Crossfire und "sogar" 2x PCIe3.0 x16 - und der Chipsatz ist der aktuellste, also "zukunftssicherer" geht es nicht.

Als CPU macht eigentlich alles oberhalb eines i5-3450 (170€) http://www.pcgames.de/preisvergleich/761775 kaum Sinn, weil es für den Mehrpreis nur wenig Mehrleistung in Games gibt - falls man übertakten will, nimmt man den i5-3570k für 210€ Intel Core i5-3570K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80637I53570K) - PCGames

RAM einfach 2x4GB DDR3-1600 mit 1,5V - einfach schauen, was der Shop Deiner Wahl da vorrätig hat. Aufpreise für mehr Takt oder so was machen keinen Sinn, ich selber hab 2€ mehr für "schönes" RAM ausgegeben. ca 40€ kosten Dich die 2x4GB.

Dann bist Du bei 390-400€, wenn Du den i5-3570k nimmst.


Aber ob du da nen Vorteil zu Deinem starken i7 merkst, ist halt die Frage...


----------



## beefsteak (21. September 2012)

Ich meine das mit der Fahnenstange auf den Sockel 1156 bezogen, für mein Board und den Sockel gibts meines wissens nix schnelleres...
Grundsätzlich reicht die Power ja auch aus, aber das Board is eben veraltet, kein USB 3.0 usw.

Und ich bin davon ausgegangen das es bei einem neuen Board  in Zukunft noch die Möglichkeit gibt ein noch schnellere CPU zu installieren.
Wobei eben momentan eine vergleichbare Leistung zum i870 ausreichen würde, nur eben in Zukunft sollte es doch noch eine Steigerung möglich sein (die eben bei meinem Board nicht mehr möglich ist)...die momentan teuren CPUs werden ja irgendwann auch gebraucht billiger zu haben sein, dann würde ich später nochmal aufrüsten.

Die Tipps sehen schonmal gut aus, danke dir 

EDIT: übrigens geil nach 10 Jahren immer noch die gleichen User hier zu sehen


----------



## Herbboy (21. September 2012)

Die teureren CPUs sind halt bislang noch unnötig, vor allem in Spielen - bringen nur wenig mehr, kosten aber halt 20, 40 oder 100 Euro mehr   Für Deinen Sockel gibt es in der Tat ansonsten gar nix... mit crossfire gibt es überhaupt nur ein bezahlbares Modell für 100€, und mit 7x Sata oder mehr gibt es gar keine mehr...  von USB3.0 gar nicht zu reden.

Wie sieht es denn bei den Festplatten aus - wilst Du da nicht mal welche ersetzen durch ne größere?


ps: ein paar alte Hasen sind hier geblieben


----------



## Eol_Ruin (21. September 2012)

Ich stimmer Herb zu - bei DEM System ist ein Umrüsten nicht sinnvoll. Die CPU hat noch genügend Power, selbst für schnelle Grafikkarten.
Du solltest den Sockel erst wechseln wenn es notwendig wird - also in dem Moment wenn du die 2 Grafikkarten einbauen willst.


----------



## beefsteak (22. September 2012)

hm ja grundsätzlich ne Überlegung wert noch zu warten, allerdings bekomme ich momentan auch noch einigermaßen Geld wenn ich das "Alte" Board und die CPU verkaufe, somit wäre der Spaß nicht sooo teuer..

Und es ist halt so das ich Windows mal dringend wieder neu aufsetzten muss, und das ist ein größerer Akt bei mir, und ich hab keine Lust das ganze in 4-5 Monaten zu wiederholen, das muss mal wieder reichen bis Windows 9 raus kommt (8 spare ich mir glaube) 

Die Platten sind schon recht groß, abgesehen von hunderten von Spielen die ich installiert habe, bin ich zum noch seit 17 Jahren professioneller DJ, da hat sich ne enorme Musiksammlung angehäuft, zum andern bin ich ambitionierter Amateur Fotograf, und da ich im RAW Format mit Vollformat fotografiere hat ein Bild mal eben 25-30MB
Naja und Videos drehe ich auch ganz gerne mal, da sammeln sich einge tausend GB an, und damit ich das nicht verliere hat jede Platte natürlich noch nen Zwilling mit Backup also je 2x Spiele HDD (eine nur für Steam die andere für normale Games, 2x Foto/Video HDD, 2x Musik HDD, 1x Windows HDD




Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Ich stimmer Herb zu - bei DEM System ist ein Umrüsten nicht sinnvoll. Die CPU hat noch genügend Power, selbst für schnelle Grafikkarten.
> Du solltest den Sockel erst wechseln wenn es notwendig wird - also in dem Moment wenn du die 2 Grafikkarten einbauen willst.


----------



## Herbboy (22. September 2012)

1x Windows HDD? Wie groß ist die denn dann? Mehr als 100GB braucht die ja nicht zu haben - da würd ich windows lieber bei der Neuinstall auf ner anderen Platte mitinstallieren oder ne SSD kaufen. 

Kannst Du denn nicht bestimmte Dinge auslagern auf externe HDDs? 

Ebenfalls: 1x Platte nur für Steam? also, ich hab ja schon sehr viele Spiele für Steam und "nur" 300GB - wieviel sind es denn bei Dir?


----------



## beefsteak (25. September 2012)

Noch ne Frage zu dem RAM
Bei Mindfactory gibts da irgendwie verschiedene 
zum einen  DDR3-1600 (PC3-12800U zum anderen  DDR3-1600 ECC (PC3-12800)

welchen brauch ich für das Gigabyte Board ?


Jo mit den HDDs werde ich auch ein wenig aufräumen 

Steam hat bei mir schon knapp 600GB


----------



## Herbboy (25. September 2012)

An sich isses egal, welches RAM Du genau nimmt - für Intel sollten es besser Riegel mit 1,5Volt sein, falls das dabeisteht. DU hast aber hier nen Fehler gemacht: du hast ECC_RAM rausgesucht, das ist nur für Serverboards. Du brauchst nomalen, bei 8GB zB der hier 

8GB Corsair XMS3 DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Hardware, Notebooks
8GB G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Hardware, Notebooks
8GB G.Skill Ripjaws DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Hardware, Notebooks
8GB Corsair XMS3 DDR3-1600 DIMM CL11 Dual Kit - Hardware, Notebooks
8GB Corsair Vengeance LP Black DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Hardware,


----------



## beefsteak (12. Oktober 2012)

Moin hab nen großes Problem 

Hab nun alles gekauft (wie oben empfohlen) und installiert

Aber habe nun nen ganz großes Problem mit meinem Lenkrad Fanatec Clubsport Wheel.

Folgendes Problem habe ich nun, wenn ich in Race 07 oder in einem anderen racinggame fahre fällt ständig die Lenkung aus, 
d.h. weder Lenkung noch ForceFeeedback sind Sekundenweise total weg.

5-10 Sekunden ist alles normal dann 1-2 Sekunden nix mehr, danach dann wieder 5-10 sekunden alles normal usw.

Das neue Motherboard ist das Gigabyte Z77X-D3H 
Ich meine gelesen zu haben das diese 3.0 Anschlüsse auch mal in einen Stromspar Modus gehen....bin mir aber nicht sicher

Weiss Jemand woran das liegt?


----------



## beefsteak (12. Oktober 2012)

Hab die Lösung, hab nen USB Switch (PC - PS3), scheinbar mag das neue Board den nicht  
Nachdem ich den entfernt hatte und abermals die Treiber neuinstalliert habe läufts

THX


----------



## Herbboy (12. Oktober 2012)

Hubs machen manchmal Ärger, bzw. es kann auch damit zu tun haben, dass nicht genug Strom aus dem USB-Port kommt, um beim Hub gleich mehrere neue Ports zu versorgen. Aber jetzt geht es ja


----------

